# Hysterese



## eYe (9 Dezember 2007)

Moinsen,

bin gerade dabei mir einen Analog DFB zu schreiben. Bei diesem wird ein Analogwert eingelsen, skaliert und bei Grenzwertüberschreitung nen Alarm ausgelöst. Natürlich soll das Ding auch eine Hysteresefunktion haben 

Nun meine Frage:

Wird der Prozentwert der Hystere auf den Messbereich bezogen oder aber nur auf den Grenzwert?

Beispiel für Messbereichbezug:

Bereich: 0 - 150
Oberer Grenzwert: 90
Unterer Grenzwert: 30
Hysterese 2%

--> Der Max Alarm wird bei 87 zurückgesetzt und der Min Alarm bei 33


Beispiel Grenzwertbezug:

Bereich: 0 - 150
Oberer Grenzwert: 90
Unterer Grenzwert: 30
Hysterese 2%

--> Der Max Alarm wird bei 88,2 zurückgesetzt und der Min Alarm bei 30,6


Ich finde für beide Varianten für und wieder, aber es gibt sicher nee Norm 

thx, eYe


----------



## MSB (9 Dezember 2007)

Ich kann dir zwar bei deiner Frage nicht helfen,
aber ich persönlich mache das eigentlich immer mit einem Absoluten Wert.

Aber wenn man sowas schon prozentual macht,
dann hat das imho nur beim Messbereichsbezug Sinn.
Ansonsten ändert sich die Hysteresebreite bei jeder GW-Änderung.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Jelly (9 Dezember 2007)

eYe schrieb:


> Beispiel für Messbereichbezug:
> 
> Bereich: 0 - 150
> Oberer Grenzwert: 90
> ...



Tach, also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, willst du hier den Zahlenwert der Hystere abhängig von dem vorgewählten Sollwert machen? was machst du, wenn der Benutzer es auf 0 stellt? -> manche Benutzer machen dass, um gar keinen Alarm zu erhalten.

Ich würde ihn immer vom maximalen Messbereich machen, oder eben wie MSB sagt, absolut. Aber ob es da ne Richtlinie gibt, kann ich leider auch nicht sagen..


----------



## eYe (9 Dezember 2007)

Jelly schrieb:


> Tach, also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, willst du hier den Zahlenwert der Hystere abhängig von dem vorgewählten Sollwert machen? was machst du, wenn der Benutzer es auf 0 stellt? -> manche Benutzer machen dass, um gar keinen Alarm zu erhalten.
> 
> Ich würde ihn immer vom maximalen Messbereich machen, oder eben wie MSB sagt, absolut. Aber ob es da ne Richtlinie gibt, kann ich leider auch nicht sagen..



Wenn der Benutzer die Hysterese auf 0 stellt gibt es keine Hysterese mehr  

Das Ganze ist dafür da um zu vermeiden das ein Alarm ständig geht und kommt wenn er um den Grenzwert schwingt...
Ich habe mich nun für den prozentualen Bezug zum maximalen Messbereich entschieden. 
Btw, die absolute Angabe ist auch nichts anderes als das Ganze über Prozent zu lösen, nur das ich mir halt das ausrechnen im Kopf spare 

schönen Abend, eYe


----------



## misconduct (9 Dezember 2007)

hi,
probier es doch einfach mal in der visu aus.
ich denke, bin mir aber nicht sicher das die hysterese vom grenzwert abhängig ist.


----------

